# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دوتا سوال در مورد ثبت نام کنکور

## alone75

سلام دوستان 
من ثبت نام انجام دادم 
یه کد اعتباری خریدم و فقط سراسری رو ثبت نام کردم
میخواستم واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم ثبت نام کنم
آیا باید کد دیگه ای بخرم؟
درباره آزاد چی؟ اونو چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## alone75

اپ.......

----------


## Farid_Es

> اپ.......


سراسری و آزاد و فرهنگیان ثبت نامش فرقی نداره یکیه.موقع انتخاب رشته دانشگاه های فرهنگیان و آزاد رو باید انتخاب کنی

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان 
> من ثبت نام انجام دادم 
> یه کد اعتباری خریدم و فقط سراسری رو ثبت نام کردم
> میخواستم واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم ثبت نام کنم
> آیا باید کد دیگه ای بخرم؟
> درباره آزاد چی؟ اونو چجوری ثبت نام کنم؟


خیر نیاز نیست ازاد موقع اعلام نتایج ثبتنامش هست
فرهنگیانم با همین سراسری یکجا هست

----------

